# Weekly Competition 2019-46



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' R' U2 F2 R F R'
*2. *F2 R' F2 R' U R2 U' F
*3. *F U2 R2 F U' F R' U' R'
*4. *U' R F R2 U' R' F R F U2
*5. *F2 U' F2 U R2 F' U2 F' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U F2 R2 U R2 D2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F L U L' D' U2 B L' R F'
*2. *F' D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 F' U2 R U' F D R U'
*3. *R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F D' U R F' U B L' R' B'
*4. *B' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' L D L R' D L' B L2 U
*5. *D' L2 B2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 F U2 R' F2 D' R D' L' D' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' L2 D2 L' D2 Uw2 U' B' Rw' Fw' D U B' Fw L2 Fw Uw' U2 Rw D B' Fw D Uw' F2 D B U L' B D2 U2 Rw D' Rw' Fw Uw' Fw' U2 B
*2. *L2 Rw R D L2 F U' R' D U2 Rw D2 R' F' U R B R' D Fw Uw' F' R' Fw Rw R' F' Uw2 L D' Rw2 U Rw' B' Fw' L' Rw2 R' Uw' F
*3. *R Uw2 U B U R B Fw L' Rw' R D B2 Uw' B L2 Rw' R' Uw F D' U Fw L' Fw2 R' Uw Fw F' D' R2 D R' B Fw2 F R' D2 L F'
*4. *B' R' D U R U2 L2 B2 Uw F R' Uw Rw B L2 D' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw D' L2 B2 Fw Rw' D2 L' R' Uw U' L' Uw R Uw' B' R2 F2 L2 Rw Fw2
*5. *L Rw' B Rw B F R B Fw2 D2 L D L' Fw L F2 D2 F Rw' Uw F L R' D' R2 Fw F Rw' Fw R' B2 Fw U' L2 B' U F' Rw2 R U

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Dw2 B2 Uw Fw' L' R2 D' L D2 Dw' Rw Dw2 Rw2 Uw U2 Bw2 Lw' Rw D B2 Rw' Bw' F2 Lw Bw R D2 L' Rw' B Lw2 U' Bw Dw' F Dw2 F2 D' Rw2 U' B' Bw2 D' L2 Bw Fw2 D Bw2 D B F' L' F2 L2 U2 Rw2 R F D2
*2. *Uw' Rw U' R Bw L' R' Dw Uw2 U' Lw D' U' B2 F' L' Dw' U2 Bw' Uw' U' Bw' L2 Dw2 L2 Uw B Fw2 D L R' D' Dw F2 D R D' Fw' Lw D2 Rw B' L2 D2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 U F2 Dw' R' B2 R' B2 L2 Dw'
*3. *Rw' Bw' U' Lw' Dw' Uw2 B2 L Dw Bw Fw' U' B2 Bw2 R' Fw2 L' Fw2 D' L' Rw R F2 L' Dw' Fw Rw R2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 F L Rw' Uw2 Fw F' L Fw F2 L Bw Rw Bw2 Dw' Uw2 F2 D Dw2 U Rw2 B2 R' Bw' Lw B' D' B2 Fw Lw2
*4. *F' D Uw' Rw2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 F D' U Bw Lw B Bw2 F' L' B' Rw' Bw2 Uw' Bw D' U B Fw2 Lw2 Bw U F Lw' Dw2 Lw' Fw2 Lw B L' R' U' B2 Lw2 R Dw2 U Bw Uw' F' L2 F L' Rw' Dw Bw' Fw' Uw Bw' Uw' Rw2 B' Rw R2
*5. *Lw' Rw F L' B' Uw' L Fw' L' Lw2 F L2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 Rw R' B' F' Uw' Rw' D2 Bw Dw2 U' Bw' U' Bw' Uw' U2 F' L' Rw U2 Fw' Uw U' F D B' Bw2 Rw Uw L' D Dw2 U' Fw2 Uw' F2 Rw F2 D' Lw Dw R' B2 Uw B Bw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 3R2 3U2 L B' 3F2 2D 3U2 U L' B 2B2 3U' 2B2 2F L2 F 2R U2 3F R2 B2 F2 2R2 3F F2 3U2 3F 2L2 3R 3F' L 2U' B 2R U 2F' D 2L 2D 2B 2L U2 2B 2D' 2U2 2B' 3F2 3R B2 F' 2L2 F2 D' 3U2 2U2 2L' 2D2 L2 2R' 2F' 2U' U2 F 3R B F2 2R R' 3F2
*2. *B 3F2 D' 3R2 B' 2B U2 L' 2L' 2R2 R' D2 3U2 3F 2L 3R' R2 2F2 2D' L2 D' 2L 3F' 3R' U B' 2L2 B2 L' 2U' B2 2L' U 2R' U 3F2 2L 2R' 2U2 L' 3R2 3U' 3R2 3U' L' 2B 2U R2 2D2 3U' 2R 3F' 3U 2U R2 2D 3R2 2R2 3U 2R2 2D 2U2 3R 3U' 2U2 B2 2B2 U' 2F' 2U
*3. *B2 U2 R' 2D2 2B2 2D' L' 3R' 2U 3R' B 3F2 2U' 3F2 2L2 R' 2D 3F' 2F 2R' D2 2B2 2F' 3R D 2D 2U2 R' 3U 3R' 2F 3U' 2F2 L' 2F F 2L2 3R2 R' D 3U2 U2 B' 2D F2 3R R2 2F2 R' F2 3U2 2U B 2F L2 3U2 F U 2B2 U2 L2 2U' 3R' D2 U' 3R' 2B' 2U2 2B 2D2
*4. *L2 2R 3F2 U2 3R2 B2 3R2 B' 2F' L 3R' 2U2 B' F' 2U 2L' 2U2 L2 2F 3U2 L2 2L 2B' D2 2B 3F' L2 2L' 3R B F2 2R R2 2D 2F' F 3R2 2U2 3R2 B D2 3F 3R 2F 3R U' L 2F 2R' B2 L 2B 3F F2 3R 2D' U' L' B2 L2 3U2 B 3U' U 2L 2B' U F' 2R F
*5. *2R 2B2 3F 2F 3R 2D2 2L2 2U F' D 3R B 2B' 3F2 2F' 2L2 F2 D' 2L' U' B2 2B2 3F2 F2 3R2 2B2 2U' B2 3F F' U 2L2 F2 L' D2 3F 2R' 3U' R2 2F 2L2 3U2 B2 L' D2 2D 3U' 2U' R' 3F' 2D' L 2R' D' 3U2 B' F2 R' 2U' L2 2D 2R' 2F2 2L2 2R2 3U2 2B2 U2 L' 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L2 3B2 2D2 2B' 2F F2 2L2 2U U' R 3B L B' 2B2 3F L 3R2 2D' 3B2 3L2 D 2D L 2R 3B2 2L2 3D U2 L 2L2 2R' R2 3F2 L 2B' 2F' L 2L2 3F2 2D2 L2 R' U R' 3B2 F2 2L' 2B' F' D2 2D2 3U2 2U2 U' 3F2 2L' 3L 2B' R 3D L 3B' D' 3F 2D2 U2 3L R' 2D' B2 F' 3U2 2B2 2L2 D 3B' D2 3B' D2 2L R 2D F L 2B' 2D' 2B 2D' 2F2 F2 U 3B 3L' B2 3B2 3F' 2D2 R U2 2F
*2. *2R' D 3D' U2 2F' 3L2 3R2 D L 3U2 2F' F' 2D2 3B 3F' 3L' D2 3D' L 2B2 F 2D2 2U' L' R2 3U' R 2B' D2 2D L2 2D' B2 3L2 B L 3F 3U 2U' 2B' 3F2 2F 2D' 3U' L' 2L 2R D' F2 3D 2U2 2B2 3F' F2 D F' L' 3L R 3B' 3F 2L' 2R' 3F2 2D2 3L B' 2F2 3U' 3F 2L' U 2R2 2D 3U2 2B2 3B R' 2D L2 3R 2B2 D 2D2 3F2 3R 3F 3D' L' 2R' 3U' 3L2 R 3D' L' 2L 2R2 3F2 3L' 3U2
*3. *D2 R' 2D R2 3D2 3L 3R D 2U2 U' R' 3B' 3L2 2R2 2D2 2U2 B2 2U' 2L' 2R R 3D2 3L2 D2 3U U2 L' 2L' 3L' 2B U' 3F2 3L2 2R' 2B' 3D 2B2 2F' U2 3B' D' 3U 2F' 3D 3R' U 2F2 3U' B' R2 2F' 3D' 2B 3F F 2U2 2R' 3D' 2L F' D 2U 2L 3R B2 2F2 3D' 3U2 B' 2U 2L' R' F2 R' B2 3B' 3F' 2U2 2B 2U2 U' B' 3F' 3R2 2F' F2 3U U2 F' L 3R 3U2 B 2B2 R 2B 3U2 2B 2R2 R
*4. *3R2 D2 L 2L 2B2 2L 2R' 2B F' R' D' 3D2 B 2D U' 3R2 3U2 3F2 2D' 2U B 2B2 3L2 B2 2U 2R' 2D2 3D 2L2 3L2 R' 3D' 3U2 2R 2B' 3F 2R D2 2D2 3L' R2 2B R 3U F2 3D F D 3U' 3R2 2F2 D2 2B 2R' 2F 2L 3L 3U B L 3L 3B D2 L 2U' 3B' F L' D 2U' 2B' L2 3R2 D' 3F2 2L 3L' 3R R 2B D2 2D 3B' 3F' 2F' 2U' R U 3R' R 3D 3B 3F' 2F' 3L' 2B 3B 3D' B' U'
*5. *2U' R2 3U' 2B2 3R 2D2 3L' R' 3D R2 U 3L 2B D2 2D2 2R U2 2B 3B2 2F2 3R2 3F2 2F 3R 2B 2L' R 2D F2 3D2 2U' 3L' 2B 2U2 F' R2 3D2 3U2 U 2F' 2U2 2R R D' B' 3B 3L2 U L 3R2 B 2R2 3B2 3F' 3L 2F' 2L' 3B 3L' 2R' R' 2D' 3L 2R2 2B2 F2 2D B2 2B 2R 3B2 2R R 2U' 3R2 3B2 F' 3D2 B2 2B D' 2U2 2R2 3D 3U2 B2 2F' L' 3B' 3F 3U 3R 2R' 2D' 3D2 U' 2B' L' 3L 3F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U2 F' R U R2 U R2
*2. *R' U F' U F' U2 R2 U'
*3. *R' F R U' R2 F R' F R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R' F' L U' R2 L2 F' R2 U' L' R' F D B' D' R B' D2 L B' Uw
*2. *U2 F B' D' B2 F D' B' L2 U' F' D' F2 L' F' D2 B U2 D' B2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*3. *R B L R F2 R2 F R' D' R U' F2 D B U R B U B2 Rw2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw Uw F D2 U' L2 F2 Rw' U B' Fw F L D' U' B2 Uw Fw' F' Rw' Fw D B R B2 Rw' Fw Rw' Uw U2 B2 Uw F' Uw' L U F2 D B2 L'
*2. *Fw' U' Rw' F D U2 B2 Fw' U2 L2 R2 U' Rw Uw L' Uw R2 D' Rw2 B Fw2 Rw' F Rw' R' B' D U' Fw' Uw Fw U F2 R2 Fw' D' F Rw B Uw2
*3. *F L2 D2 L B' Fw Rw' Uw2 B Fw F U2 R Uw Fw2 Uw B F2 Rw' R Fw' Uw U' B2 Fw Uw U2 B R' Fw U2 Fw D' Uw Rw2 R' Uw' Rw' B' Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Bw2 Dw2 L U' Bw D' Fw2 Dw2 U' B2 D' L D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw' L D' Uw2 U' Lw' Rw D' Fw L' Rw2 D2 Uw2 L2 Bw2 F U B Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw F2 D Uw U' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw' L' Uw' U B' Fw2 D' Rw B' L Bw R' Fw' Uw'
*2. *Lw2 D' B' Bw2 Fw2 Rw' U2 F2 Dw' Uw' F' R2 F' Dw L Rw' Dw2 U Bw L2 Fw2 U R Fw' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw Dw Lw' B2 Bw Fw2 L2 Dw Uw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 R Fw' Uw2 F Dw' B2 D' L2 Rw2 Uw F2 Dw2 Rw' R' Fw R U2 Rw' Fw' U
*3. *R' Uw' L2 Lw' Dw2 Rw Fw2 R2 B' L' B' L' Dw F Rw Fw R Fw2 Lw Rw' Fw' D' Dw U Bw2 Dw2 U' R Dw Fw' Lw D' R' Fw Lw2 R' F2 Dw R2 B' Lw Rw2 Dw U L' Rw' Dw Uw' Fw Uw B' Bw' F2 Dw2 Lw2 R' Bw' Rw' B' Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 B F' 2L2 F2 L2 3U 2R2 3U2 3F 2D 3U2 2R' D' 3U' B' 2B' 2L 2F2 2L' 2R 2D' 2U' 2R' 3U' L' 2U 3F D' B2 2B' D 2B' L2 2L 3R B D U' B 3R2 B' 2D' 3F2 3U2 3F L 2F 2R2 B D L 2R 2D2 R2 U2 R2 2U F' 3R' 2R' 2D 3F' D 2R2 F2 3R 2F' L 2U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 2R2 D' 2D' 3L2 3R B' R D' 2D 3D2 2F' 2L B2 2B' 3B F R D U2 2L2 3L2 R' 2U' U 2B2 L D2 B' F R' D2 3R 2R 2D2 3R 3U B2 3F' 3U2 2U' F' 3D' U2 3B 2F2 3R' 2U' 2R2 2B2 3B R2 3F' 3D L' R2 3B' 2F' 3R2 3D' 3U 2U' 3B' 3F' 2R U2 L2 U 2B' 2L2 B2 2B 2R2 2D' 3B' F2 2L 3F2 3D' L 2F' 2U 2R2 B 2B' 3B2 2F F2 3L' 3U2 L2 B 2L2 3F2 U B 3U 2U' R2 U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 L F' D2 U2 R F2 B' L' F2 D' L' B F Rw2 Uw'
*2. *B L2 B' F2 D B D2 B' F2 R2 F2 B' U B' R' F2 L2 F2 R Fw Uw2
*3. *R' D' U F2 B L' D2 U2 R D U' L2 F B2 L F2 B' U R' L2 Fw Uw2
*4. *F U' L2 D2 U F' R B' D R U D R' D R2 D R2 L2 B' L U2 Fw Uw
*5. *F' R' U' D' B2 D' L2 D L2 B U2 L R B' F2 L' D2 U R' L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*6. *D L2 U' R' L2 B2 D L2 R F' B R2 L2 U L' R F' D2 U Rw Uw
*7. *U' D' B R D2 F' R' F B D' L2 R F' L' D' B' F R' D' Fw' Uw
*8. *R D L' U' D R2 U D' L D2 F D R2 L U2 F' B2 L2 U F R' Fw Uw2
*9. *R D' U B R U2 R D' R' U B D' U B' U D2 F2 D F
*10. *R' D R' D2 L B' D U2 B' U R2 L2 B' F2 L F' U' L' F2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*11. *U2 R' U2 D2 R2 F2 D' F R2 U2 L' R' F' U B' R' U2 D2 R2 U' L2 Fw' Uw'
*12. *R' D F2 L2 D' L R D2 R2 B2 F U' L' R D2 F2 U D F' B R' Fw Uw2
*13. *L2 D' U' B2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 B F' U2 L' F R' B R' L' B D2 U' Rw Uw2
*14. *F L U L D F' L2 U R2 L' U2 L' U' L' D' L2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 Fw
*15. *R2 B F L2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 B' L B D2 R' L2 U2 L2 U2 Fw Uw
*16. *B' R D' B2 U B U' F B L' B2 L' B2 L' F' R' F D' B2 Rw' Uw
*17. *U' L' R' D' F' D' B R' L2 F' R2 U' L F' B2 R' D2 U L' U2
*18. *B2 L' B F U' D2 F B2 L B R B R D2 B' D B F2 L2 Fw Uw'
*19. *L U2 B R2 D' R B F2 L2 B R' U' B U2 F R' D' R2 B' Rw Uw2
*20. *B U' R' D R' U F' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' R2 F2 B2 U R' L' D' B2 D2 Rw Uw
*21. *D2 U F2 U2 R' U B2 F R D' U' F' D' L' F' D2 L R' D' Fw Uw
*22. *U' L2 U B L2 R' F' R F2 B2 D2 R' D2 U' B2 R L2 D2 R Fw Uw
*23. *R U' L B2 F' R2 F' R2 B' F R2 D' L2 B D2 U2 B' D' R2 Fw' Uw
*24. *R2 B U' F2 U' F R L F2 R2 U L' F2 L2 R D2 F L B' F L Fw Uw
*25. *U L' R B' L2 F R2 D F2 R2 F' D F2 L U' F2 B U2 B F R' Fw' Uw
*26. *U' R' F B' D' B L F2 L2 F2 U B R2 B' R' D' F' L F L' Fw' Uw2
*27. *U' L R2 U' D L2 U2 F' R2 D2 L' R2 U F' B U' D2 L' R Uw'
*28. *B2 R' D2 B' L' U' B2 U' L' D2 B L R' D2 U2 R' L2 F' B2 R B' Rw2 Uw'
*29. *F2 R2 B' L D L' D2 F' U2 D R L D F L B' R2 F R2 Fw Uw
*30. *R' L2 B' D L' B D B2 R2 D' B L B2 R2 B' D' U2 R' B' Rw2 Uw'
*31. *D2 R D U F2 L' D R D2 R U' D2 B2 L B F2 D' F2 U L' Fw Uw'
*32. *B' R D L2 F U L' F D2 F2 B' U' D B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B D' F Rw2 Uw
*33. *F' D R2 F2 U F' B' L2 F' L2 D2 B' F U D2 F L D2 F' Rw Uw2
*34. *R2 U2 F' D2 L' B2 D2 U2 F R B F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' D' U R' D' Fw' Uw
*35. *F' D2 R L2 U B L' F U' D F U D B' U F R' L D F2 B' Uw'
*36. *U D' L' U2 D' B2 D' B' L B' L2 F2 U B' D' L2 B' D2 L
*37. *D U2 B' R2 U R' U D2 B2 L D L' F' L' B2 L2 U' L F' L2 U Rw Uw
*38. *U' L R' U D2 R L' B2 L2 B2 F2 R' U' R D' U2 F' L2 U Fw' Uw'
*39. *L2 U2 F' U2 D B L' R' F' D B F2 R D' L' U L B2 R' U Rw Uw2
*40. *D2 L2 B' F L' F' L' B2 R2 B' F' R2 U' F B' R2 L' U2 L2 Fw
*41. *U2 D2 F' B' R2 U' D F2 B U F2 D2 B F D2 L R' B' U2 Fw' Uw
*42. *U' D2 L U L' D F D' F' B' R' U' L2 U F' U2 D' F2 D' B' Rw2 Uw
*43. *U' L2 U L' D' L' U F' R2 D R2 L' B2 F' D2 F L2 D L' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*44. *F' D' F' B L2 F2 R2 U D' L2 R2 D' L2 F2 B' R B L F2 B' D2 Rw Uw
*45. *L U B2 R B' F D2 F2 L' U F2 D2 F2 R U R' D' U2 F2 Rw Uw2
*46. *U R' U B' F2 L F2 B' L2 D L' U2 B' R2 D' R' D2 F R Fw Uw
*47. *R2 L U' B L' U2 B R' L2 D2 R' D' L R2 U B2 D U2 R Fw' Uw
*48. *F' U L' R D2 B2 L' U B' L2 F2 D' U R' F R F L B2 Rw2 Uw'
*49. *B' L2 D' F2 R' L2 D' F U L2 B2 D U' B R D2 L' R B' Rw2 Uw2
*50. *U' F' R D' R' F' U2 R' U R D U R' B' L D B' D' L2 Fw Uw'
*51. *R2 F2 B D' R2 F2 D' F L2 D2 L' D2 B L F D2 F' R' B' Rw2 Uw2
*52. *D L D' R' D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B' L U2 R B' F' L2 F D2 F2 R2 F' Rw Uw'
*53. *F2 D2 F2 U2 D' L R2 B U2 L' F2 D U2 L' D R' D U R' L F' Rw Uw
*54. *R2 B R' B' U R D F B2 D2 R F2 L' R2 F U2 R2 F' R U2 Rw' Uw2
*55. *L2 U R' L' B' R L2 U R2 U R' L F B' D2 B' U2 R2 D'
*56. *D L2 F U2 F D L F R U2 B2 D2 L2 F' D F' D' U B' R2 U2 Rw Uw'
*57. *L2 U F' B' U B2 L F2 B U R' U B' F2 L' U2 B2 U F2 Rw Uw'
*58. *R B2 F' D' R2 D U B2 F L2 U' R B2 D' B U R2 D' R2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*59. *F' U' B F2 D U' R D F' B' R F2 U2 L R' F U D B2 D U Fw' Uw2
*60. *B' F2 U L R' D2 U2 L' F' R B' U B R' B2 L' R2 B L' Fw' Uw'
*61. *F2 R B D2 L' D' F D2 B' D F L2 D B2 F U D' R' B2 L' Fw' Uw2
*62. *U2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 R F' R L2 B' R L F' U L B D2 R2 D2 Rw' Uw
*63. *B' F' L2 U' R' D' B2 L' R' B' D' B F2 U' B' F D2 U' B2 F' U' Fw' Uw2
*64. *B' L2 F2 D' R L' U2 L2 B2 U2 R D U' B2 R B2 R2 L B' U2 D Fw Uw'
*65. *F2 L F2 D' R F L2 F' U' B D' B F2 L2 F' L2 R' B F D' B2 Rw Uw2
*66. *B2 R B L D2 F2 L2 R' F2 D R2 F' L' B' R2 U' D B2 F2 U2 Rw Uw
*67. *U2 L' U R2 L' D' B U F' U F2 U F' B' R' D2 R2 F' R' Fw Uw'
*68. *L F' B L F' B' R U' D R F U' D2 B' F' D' L' B D2 Rw' Uw'
*69. *B2 L2 B2 U B D2 L' D L2 U' B' R2 D R F B R L' D' B Rw Uw2
*70. *B' U2 F' B' D F' B U R2 U' F U' B D' U' B U' L2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' F' D B F2 L2 R D U2 R
*2. *R2 B D' F' R' D B2 D' L' D2 F2 R2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 F L2 B'
*3. *L U2 F' D' F U2 D2 F' D2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2
*4. *L2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 R' F2 L' F L2 B' R2 F' L D L'
*5. *F2 D' F2 D L2 D' R2 U B2 U B' R' D L D U R B U2 L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 F2 R D2 L F2 U' L D2 U' R' F D2 L2 D2
*2. *D2 L U2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L B U B' U2 R B U F' U' R'
*3. *U' B2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 D' L U F2 R' B' U
*4. *R2 U2 B' F2 D2 F R2 F' L2 U2 L' B' R' D U2 F' R B R
*5. *U2 L R U2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 F2 U L2 U' B' L R F U' B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U R U2 L U2 B' R F' B2 R U F2 U2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2
*2. *D2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 L' B F2 U R2 F' L' F' U B2
*3. *D L2 D2 R' L2 B D2 F' U R F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 B'
*4. *F D2 B' R2 B' D2 B U2 B' D2 F' L F2 L D' U R F' D2 L' U2
*5. *F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 F R2 U' L' F' D' L' R B2 R' B R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D U B2 L' U R F' U2 R B' D' U B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B D2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' F' L' B' R D U2 F L R2 F2 U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B R' L' U F' B' R2 U' F' R F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' R' F2 U R' F' R F2
*3. *L2 F2 R U R' D B U F' L2 D2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2
*4. *Fw' L' D' U Rw' B D2 R2 Uw' Fw' Uw' U F2 D2 U' Fw' D2 Uw2 L' Fw' L' D' Uw2 B U L D F2 Uw' Fw2 F Uw' R' B2 Fw D B D U B

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R2 U R' F U' F2 U'
*3. *D B2 U2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L F' R' D' R' U F U2 R' D
*4. *U2 F Uw2 R' F L' Rw2 Uw' L2 R2 Fw2 F2 R' Uw U2 L' D L U' B F D2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B2 F' Rw2 R2 F' Rw Fw2 D2 B' L2 B2 F L R B
*5. *D B Bw2 R2 Uw L2 D2 Bw2 D' Dw2 L' Lw R Uw2 U B2 F2 Lw' Dw' Uw B2 Lw Fw' Uw2 L' U2 B2 D Lw R2 D' Uw L2 U Lw' F2 Lw U Fw D' L2 Lw R' Bw L Rw2 Dw2 U L Lw' Fw' L Lw' R2 U' L' Lw2 Rw2 B' Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F U F2 U F2 U' F2
*3. *U' B2 D L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' U B D F R U2
*4. *Fw' L Rw' R2 Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 R2 D2 Uw U' Fw' Uw' Fw2 L B' Fw F' D2 R' Uw F D2 L' U2 L B' L2 D2 Uw' L U' R' D Uw' F D U2 B2
*5. *L F' L Dw Uw2 R Bw2 Rw D2 Bw' U Rw2 R' D2 Dw2 Lw2 F' Rw2 F Dw' Uw2 U Bw Rw' D Lw' Dw2 Uw' F' D2 Lw' D' B2 D' Fw' Rw D' L2 R2 D' Dw L' Lw Rw R2 Bw2 Rw D' Lw2 B Uw' Bw U' B2 Lw Dw' B Dw Uw U'
*6. *D 2D' 2L U' R' U2 R D U2 2L' 2U 2L 3F 2F2 D' R' 3U2 B 3F 3U L' R B R 3U2 2L 2R2 3U' 2B R2 U2 2F 3R 2D 2U2 L2 D 3U2 2B U' 3R2 B 2B 3F' 2U' F2 2D2 2L B2 F' 2R 3F 2F D' B R' 3F' 2L 2U' 3R2 3F D2 2D' 3F 3R2 2R' R2 2D' B 3U

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 R' F R2 F U' F' U'
*3. *L' U L U' L' B' D' L' U2 B U D' L2 B2 U F2 B2 U R2 F2 D
*4. *L Rw' R Fw D' Uw R D' Uw Rw B2 Uw' B' U' Fw D2 F2 L2 U F R' B2 Rw D Fw' U Rw2 F2 R' B2 D' U L' Rw' F2 U Fw2 Uw F' Uw
*5. *B Bw D Rw D2 B' D' Dw Bw Rw2 B' R F' U' L' Lw2 Rw' R Fw2 Lw2 U' Bw' F' L B D2 Lw' D2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 Uw' B Bw' R Dw' L2 Dw U R U2 Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw Rw2 Dw' B Rw' Dw B' R2 Uw Lw F2 Uw F' U'
*6. *3U U' 3F2 R' B 3U' U 3F' 2D2 B 2F 2U 2F' 2U U2 2L2 2R' D U L2 3F 2F' D2 U 2R 3F2 2L 3R B' 2L2 3F2 2F L 2L B 2R' B2 3F R2 2U B 2R' D2 F 2L' 3R 2B' 2F D2 B2 3F' 2F' 3U2 F2 D 3F2 D' 2F2 2L2 F D 3U' U' 2F2 D2 2U' 3F' D B' F2
*7. *2R2 R' 2U2 B2 3U2 3R R D2 2B' L' 3R 3U' 2L' 3L2 R' B' 3D2 2F2 L2 2R2 D 3B2 2D' L2 2R 3F F2 L' D2 U L2 3R2 3F2 3R2 U' R 2B' 3B2 D' 2R2 D2 L2 3B2 2F F D 2R2 2F U 2F2 F 2R' 2D' 2R' 3D' 3B 2D B R' B2 3R' 2D2 3D2 3U 3L 2D2 3D' 3U' U' 3B' 3D2 R' D' 2R' 2D 3B' 3D B' 2B F2 3R' 2F' L' 2L2 2R2 R' 3F' D' U' 2B' 2U2 2L D' 3D2 2U2 3R 2D2 3U2 F 3R2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR2+ DL6+ UL5+ U2+ R4+ D1+ L6+ ALL6+ y2 U2- R2- D4- L4- ALL2- UR UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR3+ DL4- UL5- U4+ R2- D2- L3+ ALL4+ y2 U2- R6+ D0+ L0+ ALL6+ UR UL 
*3. *UR1+ DR2+ DL2+ UL0+ U4+ R3+ D3- L3- ALL5+ y2 U4+ R5- D1- L5+ ALL1- UR DR DL UL 
*4. *UR5- DR5+ DL0+ UL1+ U1+ R1- D4+ L2+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R2- D5- L5+ ALL1- DL 
*5. *UR0+ DR5- DL1+ UL6+ U4+ R2+ D6+ L3- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R0+ D3- L1- ALL0+ UR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B L' U L U R u
*2. *U B L' U' R B R' U' l'
*3. *U' L U L' R B' R B U' l' r' u'
*4. *B L R B' R' U B' r'
*5. *U L' R' B L R' B R' B' l r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-2, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (5, 0) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -5)
*3. *(-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (0, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (6, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L' B' R' B' U R' B' R L' B'
*2. *R B U' R B' R' U' B L' B' U
*3. *U L U B' U' R' L U' R' B' U
*4. *U L B' L' U L' B R B' U B
*5. *U R B R L R' B U R B L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F R U' R2 F R2 F U' R' U2
*3. *L2 F D2 U2 B2 F' L2 B D2 B' L2 R' B2 L' D L F2 U B' U R'
*4. *D' Uw' U' B2 D' Uw2 U2 L2 D L2 Rw R' D2 U' R2 F2 L' R' F2 D' R' B F2 D2 Rw Fw Rw Uw' Rw Uw L' Rw' F2 L U2 B' Fw' U R' D
*5. *Dw' Fw2 F2 Lw2 R Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 U F2 Dw2 Rw B Bw' Lw2 D2 Rw' R2 Dw B F' Rw' B2 D2 Bw Uw R Dw' R2 Fw' L U2 Fw2 Lw R' Bw2 D2 Bw' F D Bw Rw' Uw F2 U B' F' Rw U F2 D2 Uw2 U' Fw Rw U' B' Fw2 D Fw
*OH. *L2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B U' R' U L2 B F U' L2 F'
*Clock. *UR6+ DR5+ DL6+ UL3- U4- R1+ D1- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R1- D2- L4+ ALL5- DR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L R' U L R L B' R' l' r' b' u'
*Square-1. *(-2, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (6, 5)
*Skewb. *B L R U' L R' B R' L U' L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b' B l' r' b' r f' l f B L' B' L' R B R B' R
*2. *r b f' l r f' r f' r' B' L' R F' R B L B L'
*3. *R b l L' r' b f l f' F' R' B' L' R' B L R
*4. *L' r b' B' l' r b f F R' F' L B R' F' R B
*5. *f F R' l' r b f l b B F R' F L R' B R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw U' Bw Rw U' B' Uw B' Lw' Rw Lw' Bw Rw' Lw' Uw' Lw u r b'
*2. *Uw' Rw' Uw U' L Uw R' Bw U' L' B' Uw' Rw Bw Rw' Uw Rw r' b
*3. *Lw Uw' Lw' Rw L' R' Lw B' Rw U Lw Bw Rw' Uw' Bw' Rw Lw' u' r b
*4. *Bw Uw' U R Uw' R B Rw' L' Bw Uw Bw' Lw' Bw Rw Uw u'
*5. *L Rw' U R' B Uw' Bw Rw' U L Bw Rw' Lw Bw Lw Uw' Rw Bw' l' r'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 14, 2019)

Last week's invalid records have been removed. In the future, please contact me directly with a PM when you see invalid results. Posting about them here calls attention to the person with the invalid results, which sometimes is exactly what they want, so it's better to simply quietly mention them to me, so I can remove them quietly.

For anyone who has results removed but feels that they should not have been, please contact me directly and I will gladly reconsider your case. All results are quarantined, not removed, meaning they can be restored if sufficient evidence exists for reinstating them.


----------



## Shaun Mack (Nov 15, 2019)

3x3
8.93
9.19
9.87
12.28
9.98
skewb
3.69
5.94
4.85
5.02
6.48
OH
17.51
19.67 
15.30
16.19 
13.98


----------



## irontwig (Nov 18, 2019)

FMC:
1st scramble: 26 moves



Spoiler



Scramble: R' U' F B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D U B2 L' U R F' U2 R B' D' U B R' U' F

R2 B' D' R D2 R B' L B R' B' L' R' U' L U' L' U2 R L' B' L' B' L' R' F' (26)


R2 B' D' R D2 (F R L B L B L) //F2L minus one corner
R' U2 L U L' U R B // Leaving three corners
B' L B R B' L' B R' //Last three corners



2nd scramble: 28 moves



Spoiler



Scramble: R' U' F B D2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' F' L' B' R D U2 F L R2 F2 U R' U' F

R U' R' D L' U2 B2 R2 B' D B' D U2 B D' L D' R' D L' D' R B' U2 B' R D' R' (28)


R U' R' D L' U2 //2x2x2+pairs
R D R' B2 //Pseudo 2x2x3
D2 B' D' B D' B R2 B2 //Leaving four corners

Skeleton: R U' R' D L' U2 B2 R2 B' D B' D B D2.B2 R D' R' (18)

.= D2 B' U2 B D2:B' U2 B
:= D L D' R' D L' D' R



3rd scramble: 30 moves



Spoiler



Scramble: R' U' F B R' L' U F' B' R2 U' F' R F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U R' U' F

D2 U2 L B2 L' B D' B2 L2 R' B2 R F R' B2 R L2 F2 L R' F2 R F R' F R D F2 D' B' (30)


D2 U2 L B2 //Pseudo 2x2x2
L' B D' B2 //Pseudo 2x2x3
L2 F L2 F2 L (B D F2 D') //F2L
(R' F' R F' R' F2 R) //Leaving three corners

Skeleton: D2 U2 L B2 L' B D' B2 L2 F.L2 F2 L R' F2 R F R' F R D F2 D' B' (24)

.=F' R' B2 R F R' B2 R



Mean: 26 28 30=28

Decent-ish, trying to derust.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2019)

Results for week 46: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and cuberkid10!

*2x2x2*(149)
1.  1.12 Legomanz
2.  1.23 Dylan is nub
3.  1.26 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  1.30 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.39 TipsterTrickster
5.  1.39 MichaelNielsen
7.  1.43 ExultantCarn
8.  1.52 Sameer Aggarwal
9.  1.58 asacuber
10.  1.62 OriginalUsername
11.  1.64 MLGCubez
12.  1.72 turtwig
13.  1.77 OHboi
14.  1.87 JoXCuber
15.  1.90 wuque man
16.  1.96 Sean Hartman
17.  2.01 Coneman
18.  2.03 JakubDrobny
19.  2.14 Helmer Ewert
19.  2.14 ichcubegern
21.  2.19 2017LAMB06
22.  2.27 tJardigradHe
23.  2.36 Nutybaconator
24.  2.40 Luke Garrett
24.  2.40 cuberkid10
26.  2.42 jancsi02
27.  2.44 eyeball321
28.  2.53 Cuber2113
29.  2.55 boroc226han
30.  2.58 Clément B.
31.  2.64 Andrew_Rizo
32.  2.70 asiahyoo1997
33.  2.72 Shadowjockey
34.  2.73 DhruvA
35.  2.74 AlphaCam625
36.  2.79 remopihel
37.  2.80 Rollercoasterben
37.  2.80 MrKuba600
39.  2.85 riz3ndrr
40.  2.89 WoowyBaby
41.  2.90 Trig0n
42.  2.91 DGCubes
43.  2.97 niclas.mach
44.  3.01 Natanael
45.  3.03 BradyCubes08
46.  3.07 Zeke Mackay
47.  3.08 dollarstorecubes
47.  3.08 Zach Clark
47.  3.08 HawaiiLife745
50.  3.10 Antto Pitkänen
50.  3.10 fun at the joy
52.  3.12 Ontricus
52.  3.12 mihnea3000
52.  3.12 Sub1Hour
55.  3.21 Toothcraver55
55.  3.21 Underwatercuber
57.  3.22 NewoMinx
58.  3.23 SpiFunTastic
59.  3.25 V.Kochergin
59.  3.25 Valken
61.  3.27 DesertWolf
62.  3.30 Coinman_
63.  3.31 DiscolouredWenis
64.  3.32 BradenTheMagician
64.  3.32 GTGil
66.  3.33 trav1
67.  3.35 Liam Wadek
68.  3.39 MCuber
69.  3.46 typo56
70.  3.50 Brayden Adams
71.  3.52 Logan
72.  3.55 d2polld
73.  3.62 Cheng
73.  3.62 Neb
75.  3.63 MartinN13
76.  3.69 Deadloxz
76.  3.69 [email protected]
78.  3.70 Alpha cuber
79.  3.71 Fred Lang
80.  3.72 CorwinCubes
81.  3.81 [email protected]
82.  3.85 Aadil- ali
83.  3.87 VIBE_ZT
83.  3.87 Axel Lönnstedt
85.  3.91 ARandomCuber
86.  3.97 jackeyguy
87.  3.99 João Vinicius
88.  4.00 begiuli65
89.  4.04 NathanaelCubes
90.  4.13 T1_M0
90.  4.13 abunickabhi
92.  4.19 Immolated-Marmoset
93.  4.20 Dylan Swarts
94.  4.24 wearephamily1719
95.  4.26 bennettstouder
96.  4.34 oliver sitja sichel
96.  4.34 Billybong378
98.  4.37 abhijat
98.  4.37 M O
100.  4.42 tavery343
101.  4.44 Koen van Aller
102.  4.53 MattP98
103.  4.55 Matthew d
104.  4.65 zhata
105.  4.68 ngmh
106.  4.69 redoxxy
106.  4.69 John Benwell
108.  4.79 RapsinSix
108.  4.79 Kejepsi
110.  4.87 Parke187
110.  4.87 BiscutDNF
112.  4.90 MarixPix
113.  4.91 Comvat
114.  5.04 Poketube6681
115.  5.15 pizzacrust
116.  5.16 TheCubingAddict980
117.  5.17 Cubeorithms
118.  5.30 Triangles_are_cubers
119.  5.31 Kal-Flo
120.  5.33 speedcube.insta
121.  5.37 topppits
122.  5.45 ThatLucas
123.  5.52 mikiwow123
124.  5.54 Pratyush Manas
125.  5.59 LoiteringCuber
126.  5.60 mhcubergamer
127.  5.92 SonofRonan
128.  6.05 taco_schell
128.  6.05 [email protected]
130.  6.06 Ian Pang
131.  6.20 2019DWYE01
132.  6.41 Jmuncuber
133.  6.46 HooverCuber
134.  6.47 Henry Lipka
135.  6.57 toinou06cubing
136.  6.65 Petri Krzywacki
137.  6.84 UnknownCanvas
138.  6.99 Thelegend12
139.  7.43 One Wheel
140.  7.48 YoAkshYo
141.  7.53 nevinscph
142.  7.61 PingPongCuber
143.  7.77 J6642
144.  8.37 noobycube
145.  10.75 MarkA64
146.  11.14 Jacck
147.  11.98 PetrusQuber
148.  15.53 MatsBergsten
149.  20.75 SoaringAscent


*3x3x3*(175)
1.  6.58 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7.32 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.45 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  7.69 asiahyoo1997
5.  8.00 Luke Garrett
6.  8.24 OriginalUsername
7.  8.60 jancsi02
8.  8.62 Cuber2113
9.  8.71 tJardigradHe
10.  8.78 cuberkid10
11.  8.82 Zeke Mackay
12.  8.84 Sean Hartman
13.  8.96 JoXCuber
14.  8.99 ExultantCarn
15.  9.04 wuque man
16.  9.11 Legomanz
17.  9.22 mihnea3000
18.  9.27 Cheng
19.  9.30 Toothcraver55
20.  9.31 turtwig
21.  9.33 Zach Clark
22.  9.36 BradyCubes08
22.  9.36 asacuber
24.  9.41 zhata
24.  9.41 thecubingwizard
26.  9.46 JakubDrobny
27.  9.47 Helmer Ewert
28.  9.49 DGCubes
29.  9.61 AidanNoogie
30.  9.62 Shadowjockey
31.  9.65 MrKuba600
32.  9.68 NewoMinx
32.  9.68 Shaun Mack
34.  9.70 AlphaCam625
34.  9.70 boroc226han
36.  9.95 Clément B.
37.  9.96 MichaelNielsen
38.  10.04 Ontricus
39.  10.08 HawaiiLife745
40.  10.31 ichcubegern
41.  10.38 Valken
42.  10.42 CorwinCubes
43.  10.50 DiscolouredWenis
44.  10.67 2017LAMB06
45.  10.76 Underwatercuber
46.  10.77 DhruvA
47.  10.84 Andrew_Rizo
48.  10.94 BradenTheMagician
49.  11.05 jackeyguy
50.  11.08 riz3ndrr
51.  11.10 Axel Lönnstedt
52.  11.14 Dream Cubing
52.  11.14 typo56
54.  11.15 dollarstorecubes
55.  11.24 Keenan Johnson
56.  11.27 Nutybaconator
57.  11.28 fortissim2
58.  11.30 abunickabhi
58.  11.30 remopihel
60.  11.41 TipsterTrickster
61.  11.44 V.Kochergin
62.  11.54 fun at the joy
62.  11.54 BiscutDNF
62.  11.54 MattP98
65.  11.55 Abhi
66.  11.60 MartinN13
67.  11.61 niclas.mach
68.  11.68 OHboi
69.  11.70 ARandomCuber
70.  11.76 Logan
71.  11.78 João Vinicius
72.  11.88 Coinman_
73.  11.89 Fred Lang
74.  12.07 GTGil
75.  12.10 NathanaelCubes
76.  12.30 Cooki348
77.  12.37 bennettstouder
78.  12.38 speedcube.insta
78.  12.38 [email protected]
80.  12.45 d2polld
81.  12.50 MCuber
81.  12.50 Neb
83.  12.51 20luky3
83.  12.51 RandomPerson84
85.  12.65 Ian Pang
86.  12.77 Utkarsh Ashar
87.  12.95 Dylan Swarts
88.  12.98 RapsinSix
89.  13.14 abhijat
90.  13.23 Trig0n
91.  13.45 Sub1Hour
92.  13.47 TheNoobCuber
93.  13.53 ican97
94.  13.66 SpiFunTastic
95.  13.87 Liam Wadek
95.  13.87 Koen van Aller
97.  13.91 xyzzy
98.  13.92 ThatLucas
99.  14.04 mikiwow123
100.  14.07 Billybong378
101.  14.09 begiuli65
102.  14.14 Natanael
103.  14.20 LoiteringCuber
104.  14.35 Immolated-Marmoset
105.  14.36 brad711
106.  14.53 Kal-Flo
107.  14.56 Rollercoasterben
108.  14.63 trav1
109.  14.68 Antto Pitkänen
110.  14.86 Kejepsi
111.  15.11 scarrillo_cuber
112.  15.14 Parke187
113.  15.16 nevinscph
114.  15.26 YoAkshYo
115.  15.47 TheCubingAddict980
116.  15.58 Alpha cuber
117.  15.69 tavery343
118.  15.76 colegemuth
119.  15.78 Lvl9001Wizard
120.  15.84 ngmh
121.  15.88 redoxxy
122.  16.07 Aadil- ali
123.  16.15 Henry Lipka
123.  16.15 Matthew d
125.  16.37 read
126.  16.60 Jmuncuber
127.  16.78 Casper A.
127.  16.78 oliver sitja sichel
129.  16.79 [email protected]
130.  16.85 InlandEmpireCuber
131.  16.86 DesertWolf
132.  16.87 revaldoah
133.  16.91 Alexis1011
134.  16.95 eyeball321
135.  16.99 VIBE_ZT
136.  17.00 MarixPix
137.  17.01 M O
138.  17.06 xbrandationx
139.  17.30 topppits
140.  17.45 pizzacrust
141.  17.52 John Benwell
142.  18.11 mhcubergamer
143.  18.13 Petri Krzywacki
144.  18.31 Brayden Adams
145.  18.81 [email protected]
146.  19.15 bgcatfan
147.  19.43 PingPongCuber
148.  19.44 toinou06cubing
149.  19.81 UnknownCanvas
150.  19.95 Vraj95Soni
151.  20.22 MarkA64
152.  20.29 Poketube6681
153.  20.76 hyperbannanas
154.  20.81 Comvat
155.  21.01 dnguyen2204
156.  21.91 HooverCuber
157.  22.32 Deadloxz
158.  22.44 SonofRonan
159.  22.78 [email protected]
160.  22.97 taco_schell
161.  23.35 2019DWYE01
162.  23.86 Triangles_are_cubers
163.  23.98 One Wheel
164.  24.34 Thelegend12
165.  24.41 Theo Leinad
166.  26.11 freshcuber.de
167.  26.75 PetrusQuber
168.  27.29 J6642
169.  27.80 Pratyush Manas
170.  30.72 Jacck
171.  32.99 wearephamily1719
172.  35.09 SoaringAscent
173.  35.47 Cubeorithms
174.  39.64 MatsBergsten
175.  DNF SpeedCubeReview


*4x4x4*(113)
1.  28.96 cuberkid10
2.  29.66 asiahyoo1997
3.  29.76 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  32.05 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  32.42 mihnea3000
6.  32.82 Sean Hartman
7.  33.17 Varun Mohanraj
8.  33.93 Khairur Rachim
9.  34.74 OriginalUsername
10.  35.37 ichcubegern
11.  35.77 JoXCuber
12.  36.12 AidanNoogie
13.  36.26 boroc226han
14.  36.66 NewoMinx
15.  37.81 JakubDrobny
16.  38.02 Valken
17.  38.26 Cheng
18.  38.94 MrKuba600
19.  38.97 DiscolouredWenis
20.  39.94 Coinman_
21.  39.96 Luke Garrett
22.  40.41 MCuber
23.  40.45 MichaelNielsen
24.  41.32 HawaiiLife745
25.  41.39 Toothcraver55
26.  42.08 asacuber
27.  42.42 Clément B.
28.  42.85 dollarstorecubes
29.  42.98 riz3ndrr
30.  43.33 turtwig
31.  43.54 fun at the joy
32.  43.79 typo56
33.  44.14 BradenTheMagician
34.  44.30 João Vinicius
35.  44.51 jackeyguy
36.  44.52 Zeke Mackay
37.  44.72 DhruvA
38.  44.83 Ontricus
39.  44.89 [email protected]
40.  44.96 20luky3
41.  45.24 Logan
42.  45.61 abunickabhi
43.  45.71 DGCubes
44.  45.85 Sub1Hour
45.  45.90 AlphaCam625
46.  46.19 Nutybaconator
47.  46.91 zhata
48.  47.09 V.Kochergin
49.  47.18 BradyCubes08
50.  47.53 abhijat
50.  47.53 Dylan Swarts
52.  47.82 MattP98
53.  48.37 begiuli65
54.  48.92 nevinscph
55.  49.48 Fred Lang
56.  50.03 bennettstouder
57.  50.35 xyzzy
58.  50.67 Neb
59.  50.75 CorwinCubes
60.  50.81 TheNoobCuber
61.  52.03 mikiwow123
62.  52.52 remopihel
63.  53.43 Antto Pitkänen
64.  53.55 MartinN13
65.  55.15 BiscutDNF
66.  55.24 d2polld
67.  55.62 Liam Wadek
68.  56.17 brad711
69.  56.18 MarixPix
70.  56.92 ThatLucas
71.  57.15 Axel Lönnstedt
72.  57.61 Kejepsi
73.  57.84 Rollercoasterben
74.  58.91 ARandomCuber
75.  59.31 LoiteringCuber
76.  59.34 redoxxy
77.  59.69 M O
78.  1:00.70 topppits
79.  1:01.02 tavery343
80.  1:01.07 RapsinSix
81.  1:01.74 Natanael
82.  1:01.77 speedcube.insta
83.  1:02.99 DesertWolf
84.  1:03.55 John Benwell
85.  1:03.57 Henry Lipka
86.  1:04.43 Koen van Aller
87.  1:05.99 Parke187
88.  1:06.18 scarrillo_cuber
89.  1:14.38 Alpha cuber
90.  1:15.35 VIBE_ZT
91.  1:15.79 eyeball321
92.  1:15.94 Jmuncuber
93.  1:16.03 Comvat
94.  1:17.01 pizzacrust
95.  1:17.41 Petri Krzywacki
96.  1:19.98 2019DWYE01
97.  1:21.42 Cubeorithms
98.  1:24.21 ngmh
99.  1:24.32 SonofRonan
100.  1:24.60 One Wheel
101.  1:25.29 TheCubingAddict980
102.  1:29.81 Brayden Adams
103.  1:30.22 Matthew d
104.  1:32.84 Ian Pang
105.  1:39.31 oliver sitja sichel
106.  1:40.87 freshcuber.de
107.  1:41.24 [email protected]
108.  1:45.37 wearephamily1719
109.  1:45.38 Thelegend12
110.  1:50.13 Jacck
111.  2:01.10 SoaringAscent
112.  2:09.50 MatsBergsten
113.  DNF [email protected]


*5x5x5*(67)
1.  52.97 asiahyoo1997
2.  54.20 jancsi02
3.  58.58 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  59.94 Sean Hartman
5.  1:04.48 mihnea3000
6.  1:05.77 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:06.14 OriginalUsername
8.  1:06.39 ichcubegern
9.  1:07.54 Valken
10.  1:13.14 NewoMinx
11.  1:15.39 JakubDrobny
12.  1:16.33 João Vinicius
13.  1:17.43 HawaiiLife745
14.  1:17.57 MrKuba600
15.  1:18.09 DiscolouredWenis
16.  1:18.23 Luke Garrett
17.  1:19.33 Coinman_
18.  1:20.44 Zeke Mackay
19.  1:21.24 Clément B.
20.  1:21.44 DGCubes
21.  1:23.94 dollarstorecubes
22.  1:24.52 turtwig
23.  1:25.47 Ontricus
24.  1:26.41 fun at the joy
25.  1:26.89 nevinscph
25.  1:26.89 abunickabhi
27.  1:27.64 boroc226han
28.  1:28.68 Dylan Swarts
29.  1:30.66 Cheng
30.  1:34.75 Sub1Hour
31.  1:35.87 ARandomCuber
32.  1:36.81 Neb
33.  1:37.92 Casper A.
34.  1:38.54 Nutybaconator
35.  1:40.80 Fred Lang
36.  1:44.99 Henry Lipka
37.  1:45.80 redoxxy
38.  1:45.87 20luky3
39.  1:46.42 mikiwow123
40.  1:47.65 MartinN13
41.  1:48.90 ThatLucas
42.  1:49.61 remopihel
43.  1:52.75 topppits
44.  1:55.51 Rollercoasterben
45.  1:57.31 Liam Wadek
46.  2:01.82 Logan
47.  2:02.31 Antto Pitkänen
48.  2:02.56 abhijat
49.  2:02.77 brad711
50.  2:03.55 TheCubingAddict980
51.  2:06.34 CorwinCubes
52.  2:08.71 MarixPix
52.  2:08.71 Alpha cuber
54.  2:08.92 VIBE_ZT
55.  2:11.82 M O
56.  2:15.57 One Wheel
57.  2:16.71 Parke187
58.  2:20.16 LoiteringCuber
59.  2:23.59 Jmuncuber
60.  2:36.62 Petri Krzywacki
61.  2:42.34 Koen van Aller
62.  2:46.12 2019DWYE01
63.  3:11.81 Matthew d
64.  3:21.04 Thelegend12
65.  3:49.50 freshcuber.de
66.  3:54.81 MatsBergsten
67.  DNF wearephamily1719


*6x6x6*(30)
1.  1:33.83 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:39.34 jancsi02
3.  1:54.13 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:56.69 cuberkid10
5.  2:01.21 ichcubegern
6.  2:08.77 NewoMinx
7.  2:13.76 OriginalUsername
8.  2:33.28 João Vinicius
9.  2:40.53 boroc226han
10.  2:42.68 dollarstorecubes
11.  2:47.78 DGCubes
12.  2:49.45 nevinscph
13.  2:50.78 xyzzy
14.  2:57.94 Dylan Swarts
15.  2:59.92 ARandomCuber
16.  3:00.10 ThatLucas
17.  3:04.16 Clément B.
18.  3:32.97 Fred Lang
19.  3:39.59 redoxxy
20.  3:59.35 Logan
21.  4:06.32 brad711
22.  4:25.03 One Wheel
23.  4:32.61 Rollercoasterben
24.  4:38.71 topppits
25.  4:51.85 Petri Krzywacki
26.  4:57.54 remopihel
27.  8:10.75 freshcuber.de
28.  DNF Valken
28.  DNF M O
28.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(19)
1.  2:44.95 Sean Hartman
2.  2:54.38 ichcubegern
3.  3:18.45 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  3:31.25 Coinman_
5.  3:35.84 nevinscph
6.  4:03.59 João Vinicius
7.  4:05.64 dollarstorecubes
8.  4:21.84 ThatLucas
9.  4:30.44 Clément B.
10.  4:41.73 Logan
11.  5:36.98 remopihel
12.  6:13.20 One Wheel
13.  6:51.67 Petri Krzywacki
14.  7:04.22 Rollercoasterben
15.  DNF NewoMinx
15.  DNF redoxxy
15.  DNF Dylan Swarts
15.  DNF M O
15.  DNF Brayden Adams


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(46)
1.  4.34 asacuber
2.  6.86 JoXCuber
3.  8.53 JakubDrobny


Spoiler



4.  8.67 turtwig
5.  8.77 Sean Hartman
6.  10.00 TipsterTrickster
7.  10.08 ichcubegern
8.  10.79 OriginalUsername
9.  11.31 Coneman
10.  12.31 ExultantCarn
11.  13.34 Andrew_Rizo
12.  13.44 abunickabhi
13.  15.79 asiahyoo1997
14.  17.66 Nutybaconator
15.  18.65 NathanaelCubes
16.  19.40 mihnea3000
17.  19.72 MartinN13
18.  22.77 remopihel
19.  23.30 MatsBergsten
20.  23.99 riz3ndrr
21.  24.37 fun at the joy
22.  25.15 nevinscph
23.  25.73 BiscutDNF
24.  27.12 MattP98
25.  27.23 cuberkid10
26.  27.51 Clément B.
27.  32.74 John Benwell
28.  34.46 Jacck
29.  35.12 Alpha cuber
30.  41.28 VIBE_ZT
31.  41.91 Billybong378
32.  43.07 Logan
33.  43.65 [email protected]
34.  45.02 niclas.mach
35.  45.14 Immolated-Marmoset
36.  46.72 dollarstorecubes
37.  51.75 MarixPix
38.  53.82 tavery343
39.  55.32 Henry Lipka
40.  1:10.78 [email protected]
41.  1:12.29 Matthew d
42.  1:16.99 Koen van Aller
43.  1:20.65 ngmh
44.  1:37.35 Kal-Flo
45.  2:08.61 Comvat
46.  2:45.21 Thelegend12


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(39)
1.  18.83 Andrew_Rizo
2.  18.86 jakgun0130
3.  19.74 ican97


Spoiler



4.  19.86 daniel678
5.  26.97 abunickabhi
6.  34.18 redoxxy
7.  35.50 typo56
8.  42.63 Keroma12
9.  44.10 NathanaelCubes
10.  49.20 Sameer Aggarwal
11.  50.62 Dylan Swarts
12.  52.44 Cubeorithms
13.  54.47 MattP98
14.  57.23 revaldoah
15.  1:09.11 nevinscph
16.  1:09.21 M O
17.  1:13.65 niclas.mach
18.  1:25.15 JakubDrobny
19.  1:28.33 Zeke Mackay
20.  1:30.31 remopihel
21.  1:38.19 read
22.  1:39.69 Clément B.
23.  1:46.99 MatsBergsten
24.  1:53.60 YoAkshYo
25.  2:04.57 dollarstorecubes
26.  2:08.12 Logan
27.  2:12.29 RandomPerson84
28.  2:17.64 Nutybaconator
29.  2:32.56 fun at the joy
30.  2:55.82 VIBE_ZT
31.  3:09.94 RyuKagamine
32.  3:18.86 MarixPix
33.  3:21.43 Jacck
34.  DNF João Vinicius
34.  DNF Sean Hartman
34.  DNF Henry Lipka
34.  DNF ichcubegern
34.  DNF BiscutDNF
34.  DNF Alpha cuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)
1.  3:07.83 abunickabhi
2.  3:55.22 redoxxy
3.  4:23.96 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:57.60 Sean Hartman
5.  6:48.92 MatsBergsten
6.  8:00.87 NathanaelCubes
7.  8:45.00 M O
8.  8:56.44 Cubeorithms
9.  9:41.46 Jacck
10.  DNF Andrew_Rizo
10.  DNF brad711
10.  DNF One Wheel
10.  DNF remopihel
10.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  7:35.66 abunickabhi
2.  11:45.99 redoxxy
3.  12:20.59 Dylan Swarts


Spoiler



4.  15:45.31 MatsBergsten
5.  22:23.82 Jacck
6.  DNF M O
6.  DNF Sean Hartman


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(17)
1.  15/16 49:18 Keenan Johnson
2.  16/21 50:03 Dylan Swarts
3.  15/21 60:00 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  7/7 42:27 dollarstorecubes
5.  12/17 61:48 M O
6.  10/14 52:32 nevinscph
7.  6/7 13:58 Cubeorithms
8.  6/7 56:04 fun at the joy
9.  7/10 54:06 Jacck
10.  2/2 1:42 abunickabhi
11.  2/3 18:29 VIBE_ZT
12.  3/5 29:49 Nutybaconator
13.  15/37 57:56 T1_M0
13.  1/2 9:44 João Vinicius
13.  1/2 1:26 Andrew_Rizo
13.  1/2 3:15 NathanaelCubes
13.  2/8 58:36 remopihel


*3x3x3 one-handed*(120)
1.  11.66 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.57 tJardigradHe
3.  12.79 Cuber2113


Spoiler



4.  13.32 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  13.42 jancsi02
6.  13.49 turtwig
7.  13.52 OriginalUsername
8.  13.63 asiahyoo1997
9.  14.01 asacuber
10.  14.08 Sean Hartman
11.  14.32 Luke Garrett
12.  14.63 NathanaelCubes
13.  14.69 MLGCubez
14.  15.69 riz3ndrr
15.  15.72 ichcubegern
16.  15.81 thecubingwizard
17.  16.05 AlphaCam625
18.  16.25 AidanNoogie
19.  16.33 Shaun Mack
20.  16.34 NewoMinx
21.  16.52 Coinman_
22.  16.91 Dream Cubing
23.  16.97 OHboi
24.  17.02 DhruvA
25.  17.09 cuberkid10
26.  17.11 Shadowjockey
27.  17.14 Cheng
28.  17.20 HawaiiLife745
29.  17.28 dollarstorecubes
30.  17.74 ARandomCuber
31.  17.77 Zeke Mackay
31.  17.77 Clément B.
33.  17.79 Toothcraver55
34.  17.99 wuque man
35.  18.26 BradenTheMagician
36.  18.94 Ontricus
37.  19.15 MrKuba600
38.  19.17 niclas.mach
39.  19.24 abunickabhi
40.  19.27 mihnea3000
41.  19.38 JakubDrobny
42.  19.60 MCuber
43.  20.57 zhata
44.  20.59 boroc226han
45.  20.84 Utkarsh Ashar
46.  20.91 Nutybaconator
47.  21.27 typo56
48.  21.36 Andrew_Rizo
49.  21.58 V.Kochergin
50.  21.69 mikiwow123
51.  21.75 ExultantCarn
52.  21.79 CorwinCubes
53.  21.88 JoXCuber
54.  22.18 Logan
55.  22.77 YoAkshYo
56.  22.98 DGCubes
57.  23.01 [email protected]
58.  23.03 Sub1Hour
59.  23.36 ThatLucas
60.  23.43 RandomPerson84
61.  23.55 BiscutDNF
62.  23.64 xyzzy
63.  23.81 LoiteringCuber
64.  24.60 MattP98
65.  24.82 fun at the joy
66.  24.89 jackeyguy
67.  25.06 Underwatercuber
68.  25.44 abhijat
69.  25.86 remopihel
70.  26.09 GTGil
71.  26.13 Parke187
72.  26.18 d2polld
73.  26.33 begiuli65
74.  26.69 obelisk477
75.  27.20 Antto Pitkänen
76.  27.39 revaldoah
77.  27.47 Valken
78.  27.54 eyeball321
79.  27.83 TheNoobCuber
80.  27.95 Matthew d
81.  28.08 InlandEmpireCuber
81.  28.08 Henry Lipka
83.  28.18 Natanael
84.  28.42 Rollercoasterben
85.  28.49 Dylan Swarts
86.  29.25 ngmh
87.  29.59 nevinscph
88.  29.93 redoxxy
89.  30.28 brad711
90.  30.60 Liam Wadek
91.  30.83 MarixPix
92.  31.49 Petri Krzywacki
93.  31.61 speedcube.insta
94.  31.63 pizzacrust
95.  32.30 Alpha cuber
96.  32.43 scarrillo_cuber
97.  33.47 Immolated-Marmoset
98.  33.59 DesertWolf
99.  33.79 tavery343
100.  33.90 M O
101.  34.31 freshcuber.de
102.  34.50 VIBE_ZT
103.  35.49 Koen van Aller
104.  40.00 Brayden Adams
105.  40.46 TheCubingAddict980
106.  40.47 Aadil- ali
107.  40.62 Comvat
108.  41.25 PingPongCuber
109.  42.39 toinou06cubing
110.  44.73 2019DWYE01
111.  48.04 oliver sitja sichel
112.  48.17 Jmuncuber
113.  49.22 Cubeorithms
114.  50.38 Thelegend12
115.  51.33 Ian Pang
116.  53.61 Billybong378
117.  56.96 [email protected]
118.  1:01.28 Jacck
119.  1:32.65 SoaringAscent
120.  1:37.70 matt boeren


*3x3x3 With feet*(17)
1.  30.64 JoXCuber
2.  32.19 OriginalUsername
3.  42.01 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  44.04 V.Kochergin
5.  45.29 dollarstorecubes
6.  53.47 DesertWolf
7.  53.78 cuberkid10
8.  1:01.62 redoxxy
9.  1:05.78 Logan
10.  1:14.57 epride17
11.  1:26.32 ichcubegern
12.  1:32.64 fun at the joy
13.  2:26.48 Underwatercuber
14.  2:33.22 ThatLucas
15.  2:34.11 nevinscph
16.  3:37.73 M O
17.  3:49.85 oliver sitja sichel


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  48.12 ichcubegern
2.  48.19 niclas.mach
3.  48.66 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:06.26 abhijat
5.  1:18.01 dollarstorecubes
6.  1:51.25 ngmh
7.  3:04.91 Brayden Adams
8.  3:43.79 Alpha cuber
9.  5:07.84 Matthew d
10.  DNF MatsBergsten
10.  DNF remopihel
10.  DNF mihnea3000
10.  DNF Logan


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(22)
1.  26.33 (26, 24, 29) TipsterTrickster
2.  28.00 (26, 28, 30) irontwig
3.  28.33 (27, 30, 28) Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  28.67 (26, 29, 31) Jacck
4.  28.67 (27, 28, 31) WoowyBaby
6.  29.00 (30, 26, 31) Bogdan
6.  29.00 (27, 31, 29) Jack314
6.  29.00 (27, 30, 30) Smiles
6.  29.00 (29, 27, 31) asacuber
10.  30.33 (34, 30, 27) Theo Leinad
11.  33.00 (33, 28, 38) 2017LAMB06
12.  34.00 (31, 33, 38) remopihel
13.  36.00 (42, 29, 37) fun at the joy
14.  36.67 (31, 37, 42) Nutybaconator
15.  37.00 (39, 32, 40) cuberkid10
16.  39.67 (40, 36, 43) dollarstorecubes
17.  45.33 (40, 49, 47) Logan
18.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) T1_M0
18.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) Shadowjockey
18.  DNF (34, DNF, DNS) Underwatercuber
18.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) parkertrager
18.  DNF (38, 36, DNF) RyuKagamine


*2-3-4 Relay*(64)
1.  41.34 cuberkid10
2.  41.52 jancsi02
3.  44.17 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  46.38 OriginalUsername
5.  49.66 Sean Hartman
6.  54.03 turtwig
7.  54.82 Cheng
8.  55.10 Valken
9.  55.16 dollarstorecubes
10.  55.43 BradyCubes08
11.  55.66 MichaelNielsen
12.  56.09 mihnea3000
13.  57.25 boroc226han
14.  58.25 ichcubegern
15.  58.42 fun at the joy
16.  59.16 zhata
17.  59.40 wuque man
18.  59.56 Ontricus
19.  1:00.00 V.Kochergin
20.  1:00.40 jackeyguy
21.  1:00.80 AlphaCam625
22.  1:00.99 riz3ndrr
23.  1:03.05 Zeke Mackay
24.  1:04.22 Clément B.
25.  1:04.87 Nutybaconator
26.  1:05.55 ExultantCarn
27.  1:07.52 remopihel
28.  1:07.99 DGCubes
29.  1:08.45 Zach Clark
30.  1:09.47 abunickabhi
31.  1:10.07 [email protected]
32.  1:11.03 abhijat
33.  1:13.82 nevinscph
34.  1:14.46 BiscutDNF
35.  1:14.71 Logan
36.  1:16.58 DesertWolf
37.  1:16.71 Rollercoasterben
38.  1:18.50 speedcube.insta
39.  1:18.77 ARandomCuber
40.  1:21.33 MarixPix
41.  1:22.01 Casper A.
42.  1:23.57 Henry Lipka
43.  1:24.11 MartinN13
44.  1:25.06 Antto Pitkänen
45.  1:28.08 Sub1Hour
46.  1:31.74 LoiteringCuber
47.  1:35.01 Alpha cuber
48.  1:42.06 pizzacrust
49.  1:42.62 eyeball321
50.  1:43.63 Ian Pang
51.  1:46.43 2019DWYE01
52.  1:47.44 Comvat
53.  1:52.49 Brayden Adams
54.  1:56.01 Aadil- ali
55.  2:02.05 [email protected]
56.  2:04.68 oliver sitja sichel
57.  2:06.73 One Wheel
58.  2:08.25 OHboi
59.  2:14.98 Matthew d
60.  2:29.93 SoaringAscent
61.  2:33.41 Thelegend12
62.  2:34.86 wearephamily1719
63.  2:42.18 Jacck
64.  3:18.62 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(36)
1.  1:33.07 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:34.44 jancsi02
3.  1:45.03 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:56.57 Sean Hartman
5.  1:59.32 ichcubegern
6.  2:01.42 OriginalUsername
7.  2:03.16 mihnea3000
8.  2:04.79 Valken
9.  2:12.70 dollarstorecubes
10.  2:13.73 turtwig
11.  2:16.34 DGCubes
12.  2:26.72 nevinscph
13.  2:28.31 boroc226han
14.  2:34.25 fun at the joy
15.  2:35.26 Clément B.
16.  2:35.78 riz3ndrr
17.  2:47.58 Cheng
18.  2:51.37 abunickabhi
19.  2:53.01 Logan
20.  2:55.33 Nutybaconator
21.  3:01.33 MarixPix
22.  3:06.25 remopihel
23.  3:08.86 CorwinCubes
24.  3:14.25 abhijat
25.  3:16.53 Rollercoasterben
26.  3:21.94 [email protected]
27.  3:34.28 MartinN13
28.  3:34.80 Antto Pitkänen
29.  3:37.56 Alpha cuber
30.  4:24.69 Ian Pang
31.  4:46.75 pizzacrust
32.  4:51.43 One Wheel
33.  4:57.28 Matthew d
34.  5:59.35 Brayden Adams
35.  6:05.40 Jacck
36.  7:25.03 [email protected]


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(10)
1.  3:46.01 cuberkid10
2.  4:16.16 ichcubegern
3.  4:28.05 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  5:11.50 boroc226han
5.  5:13.52 dollarstorecubes
6.  5:30.03 nevinscph
7.  5:47.86 Clément B.
8.  6:15.46 riz3ndrr
9.  7:50.74 Rollercoasterben
10.  8:45.07 One Wheel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(8)
1.  5:57.72 jancsi02
2.  7:47.02 ichcubegern
3.  8:12.44 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  8:42.13 dollarstorecubes
5.  9:08.54 nevinscph
6.  14:26.40 Rollercoasterben
7.  16:50.21 One Wheel
8.  18:20.01 Alpha cuber


*Clock*(40)
1.  6.01 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.15 MartinN13
3.  6.26 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.54 MattP98
5.  6.59 Sean Hartman
6.  6.82 dollarstorecubes
7.  7.83 cuberkid10
8.  7.97 MCuber
9.  8.35 JoXCuber
10.  8.91 DesertWolf
11.  8.92 typo56
12.  9.91 trav1
13.  10.02 BradenTheMagician
14.  10.29 Liam Wadek
15.  10.49 NewoMinx
16.  10.76 redoxxy
17.  10.81 V.Kochergin
18.  10.88 OriginalUsername
19.  11.41 AlphaCam625
20.  11.55 MichaelNielsen
21.  11.73 Valken
22.  12.01 mikiwow123
23.  12.53 JakubDrobny
24.  12.54 NathanaelCubes
25.  13.84 ichcubegern
26.  13.95 fun at the joy
27.  15.06 Antto Pitkänen
28.  15.31 Alpha cuber
29.  15.59 Neb
30.  16.83 boroc226han
31.  17.24 remopihel
32.  18.51 abhijat
33.  20.21 nevinscph
34.  21.22 Nutybaconator
35.  24.05 Sub1Hour
36.  28.26 Logan
37.  30.04 Brayden Adams
38.  32.08 M O
39.  32.39 Henry Lipka
40.  33.86 [email protected]


*Megaminx*(50)
1.  43.37 AidanNoogie
2.  50.92 NewoMinx
3.  52.62 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  53.85 Sean Hartman
5.  59.35 OriginalUsername
6.  59.47 MCuber
7.  1:01.61 jancsi02
8.  1:01.84 HawaiiLife745
9.  1:02.26 cuberkid10
10.  1:05.06 MrKuba600
11.  1:05.51 V.Kochergin
12.  1:08.08 Luke Garrett
13.  1:10.78 trav1
14.  1:11.66 ichcubegern
15.  1:13.98 Clément B.
16.  1:14.33 jackeyguy
17.  1:18.74 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:21.95 audiophile121
19.  1:23.24 Valken
20.  1:24.89 NathanaelCubes
21.  1:25.11 redoxxy
22.  1:25.97 Fred Lang
23.  1:26.36 abhijat
24.  1:26.83 AlphaCam625
25.  1:28.93 ARandomCuber
26.  1:31.31 tavery343
27.  1:32.03 Cooki348
28.  1:32.10 boroc226han
29.  1:34.35 Logan
30.  1:35.89 remopihel
31.  1:36.01 nevinscph
32.  1:39.59 Nutybaconator
33.  1:40.33 TheNoobCuber
34.  1:41.32 Sub1Hour
35.  1:44.13 [email protected]
36.  1:47.20 fun at the joy
37.  1:47.67 Immolated-Marmoset
38.  1:53.38 Antto Pitkänen
39.  2:01.89 MarixPix
40.  2:04.96 ThatLucas
41.  2:07.47 LoiteringCuber
42.  2:15.06 Koen van Aller
43.  2:21.60 brad711
44.  2:21.96 Henry Lipka
45.  2:21.99 Petri Krzywacki
46.  2:32.36 Brayden Adams
47.  2:33.32 pizzacrust
48.  2:47.02 M O
49.  2:51.95 Alpha cuber
50.  3:11.53 Matthew d


*Pyraminx*(106)
1.  2.05 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.27 Dylan is nub
3.  2.37 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  2.41 DGCubes
5.  2.47 tJardigradHe
6.  2.53 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  2.85 Cubeorithms
8.  2.93 JakubDrobny
9.  2.98 Cooki348
10.  3.07 SpiFunTastic
11.  3.19 Logan
12.  3.36 Trig0n
13.  3.41 Ontricus
14.  3.44 MartinN13
15.  3.53 JoXCuber
16.  3.54 Sean Hartman
17.  3.57 Abhi
18.  3.84 TipsterTrickster
19.  3.85 Cheng
20.  3.87 remopihel
21.  3.90 NathanaelCubes
22.  3.98 NewoMinx
23.  3.99 asacuber
24.  4.07 MLGCubez
25.  4.10 BradyCubes08
26.  4.13 redoxxy
27.  4.23 niclas.mach
28.  4.46 BradenTheMagician
29.  4.49 MCuber
30.  4.56 asiahyoo1997
31.  4.61 Zeke Mackay
32.  4.66 OriginalUsername
33.  4.69 begiuli65
34.  4.77 AlphaCam625
35.  4.83 ExultantCarn
36.  4.96 cuberkid10
37.  4.99 boroc226han
38.  5.08 typo56
38.  5.08 mihnea3000
40.  5.22 UnknownCanvas
40.  5.22 Nutybaconator
42.  5.27 riz3ndrr
43.  5.31 wuque man
44.  5.53 Parke187
45.  5.54 V.Kochergin
46.  5.57 bennettstouder
47.  5.59 Billybong378
48.  5.69 MattP98
49.  5.72 Liam Wadek
50.  5.74 dollarstorecubes
50.  5.74 ichcubegern
52.  5.75 trav1
53.  5.84 turtwig
54.  6.10 HawaiiLife745
55.  6.27 taco_schell
56.  6.30 Rollercoasterben
57.  6.32 fun at the joy
58.  6.46 TheNoobCuber
59.  6.48 Natanael
60.  6.51 Sub1Hour
61.  6.55 Neb
62.  6.62 scarrillo_cuber
62.  6.62 Dylan Swarts
64.  6.65 Luke Garrett
65.  6.77 Alpha cuber
66.  6.94 VIBE_ZT
67.  6.97 ARandomCuber
68.  7.00 DesertWolf
69.  7.06 Clément B.
70.  7.13 Antto Pitkänen
71.  7.16 [email protected]
72.  7.17 abunickabhi
73.  7.53 zhata
74.  7.57 Brayden Adams
75.  7.60 Underwatercuber
76.  7.83 RapsinSix
77.  7.99 Valken
78.  8.05 Triangles_are_cubers
79.  8.11 Fred Lang
80.  8.14 PingPongCuber
81.  8.22 abhijat
82.  8.38 Koen van Aller
83.  8.54 jackeyguy
84.  8.56 tavery343
85.  8.62 topppits
86.  8.77 M O
87.  9.09 oliver sitja sichel
88.  9.19 TheCubingAddict980
89.  9.31 wearephamily1719
90.  9.50 [email protected]
91.  9.70 Immolated-Marmoset
92.  9.74 pizzacrust
93.  9.78 YoAkshYo
94.  10.18 Comvat
95.  10.61 Matthew d
96.  10.68 Jmuncuber
97.  10.93 SonofRonan
98.  11.02 Henry Lipka
99.  11.43 J6642
100.  11.54 eyeball321
101.  11.84 Ian Pang
102.  13.21 SoaringAscent
103.  14.53 Thelegend12
104.  16.44 nevinscph
105.  20.62 MarixPix
106.  22.02 Kal-Flo


*Square-1*(81)
1.  7.53 BenGotts
2.  7.86 jackeyguy
3.  8.13 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  8.19 Cubeorithms
5.  11.71 Dylan is nub
6.  11.87 MLGCubez
7.  12.27 GTGil
8.  12.38 Zach Clark
9.  12.76 Clément B.
10.  13.07 tJardigradHe
11.  13.49 DesertWolf
12.  14.14 Zeke Mackay
13.  14.31 AidanNoogie
14.  14.39 Andrew_Rizo
15.  14.40 Sean Hartman
16.  14.66 MrKuba600
17.  14.67 Coneman
18.  14.82 BradyCubes08
19.  14.85 asacuber
20.  15.63 Rollercoasterben
21.  15.70 cuberkid10
22.  15.95 typo56
23.  16.07 BradenTheMagician
24.  16.28 Sub1Hour
25.  16.55 jancsi02
26.  16.75 JakubDrobny
27.  17.00 NewoMinx
28.  17.28 riz3ndrr
29.  17.67 HawaiiLife745
30.  17.78 ichcubegern
30.  17.78 MCuber
32.  17.94 JoXCuber
33.  18.18 boroc226han
34.  18.64 Underwatercuber
35.  18.97 OriginalUsername
36.  19.20 MichaelNielsen
37.  19.35 Logan
38.  19.71 trav1
39.  19.80 AlphaCam625
40.  19.88 DGCubes
41.  20.10 Luke Garrett
42.  20.28 sigalig
43.  20.44 MattP98
44.  20.62 ThatLucas
45.  21.02 remopihel
46.  21.21 bennettstouder
47.  21.70 niclas.mach
48.  23.89 Kit Clement
49.  24.73 redoxxy
50.  25.05 Antto Pitkänen
51.  26.01 VIBE_ZT
52.  26.06 Valken
53.  26.26 mihnea3000
54.  26.63 NathanaelCubes
55.  27.41 asiahyoo1997
56.  27.74 Immolated-Marmoset
57.  28.04 Ontricus
58.  28.11 dollarstorecubes
59.  28.24 fun at the joy
60.  29.31 Trig0n
61.  31.56 abhijat
62.  31.62 turtwig
63.  32.68 TheNoobCuber
64.  33.05 Comvat
65.  33.96 Alpha cuber
66.  34.41 Nutybaconator
67.  35.00 scarrillo_cuber
68.  36.52 Brayden Adams
69.  42.06 Parke187
70.  42.99 SonofRonan
71.  46.06 Ian Pang
72.  47.11 Dylan Swarts
73.  49.62 pizzacrust
74.  50.91 PingPongCuber
75.  54.55 RapsinSix
76.  55.54 nevinscph
77.  56.76 abunickabhi
78.  58.04 eyeball321
79.  1:09.11 One Wheel
80.  1:20.37 M O
81.  1:35.50 Jmuncuber


*Skewb*(94)
1.  2.80 riz3ndrr
2.  2.81 Isaac Latta
3.  2.97 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  3.08 Sean Hartman
5.  3.10 Dylan is nub
6.  3.18 BradyCubes08
7.  3.51 tJardigradHe
8.  3.63 AlphaCam625
8.  3.63 asacuber
10.  3.64 MrKuba600
11.  3.78 NewoMinx
12.  3.90 OriginalUsername
12.  3.90 NathanaelCubes
14.  4.00 TipsterTrickster
14.  4.00 MLGCubez
16.  4.09 boroc226han
17.  4.15 scarrillo_cuber
18.  4.24 Coneman
19.  4.32 mihnea3000
20.  4.50 trav1
21.  4.72 typo56
22.  4.76 mikiwow123
23.  4.84 d2polld
24.  4.91 DhruvA
25.  4.93 MCuber
26.  5.06 MattP98
26.  5.06 Antto Pitkänen
28.  5.08 cuberkid10
29.  5.17 Nutybaconator
30.  5.19 HawaiiLife745
31.  5.25 Alpha cuber
32.  5.27 Shaun Mack
33.  5.37 JakubDrobny
34.  5.50 Legomanz
35.  5.51 Zeke Mackay
36.  5.58 Rollercoasterben
37.  5.78 DGCubes
38.  5.88 remopihel
39.  5.93 Immolated-Marmoset
40.  6.05 Sub1Hour
41.  6.06 ichcubegern
42.  6.10 JoXCuber
43.  6.27 Logan
44.  6.32 VIBE_ZT
45.  6.37 niclas.mach
46.  6.39 DesertWolf
47.  6.40 BradenTheMagician
48.  6.41 taco_schell
49.  6.63 redoxxy
50.  6.66 Cubeorithms
51.  6.74 Neb
52.  6.81 V.Kochergin
53.  6.84 jackeyguy
54.  6.87 turtwig
55.  7.15 SpiFunTastic
56.  7.16 Comvat
57.  7.35 Ontricus
58.  7.50 Parke187
59.  7.67 eyeball321
60.  7.73 Fred Lang
61.  7.89 dollarstorecubes
62.  8.18 brad711
63.  8.51 RapsinSix
64.  8.58 Triangles_are_cubers
65.  8.77 [email protected]
66.  9.07 fun at the joy
67.  9.16 pizzacrust
68.  9.39 Underwatercuber
69.  9.44 oliver sitja sichel
69.  9.44 Cuber2113
71.  9.51 mhcubergamer
72.  9.52 Poketube6681
73.  9.53 Dylan Swarts
74.  9.87 ARandomCuber
75.  9.99 abhijat
76.  10.15 Koen van Aller
77.  11.01 M O
78.  11.34 Henry Lipka
79.  11.38 begiuli65
80.  11.43 Cooki348
81.  11.57 Valken
82.  11.63 Liam Wadek
83.  11.80 Matthew d
84.  12.05 TheCubingAddict980
85.  12.15 OHboi
86.  12.49 abunickabhi
87.  12.55 topppits
88.  13.73 PingPongCuber
89.  13.78 Thelegend12
90.  14.22 wearephamily1719
91.  14.54 Brayden Adams
92.  14.85 ngmh
93.  14.98 nevinscph
94.  15.88 [email protected]


*Kilominx*(9)
1.  30.21 Logan
2.  30.49 ichcubegern
3.  37.89 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  40.88 dollarstorecubes
5.  46.37 Sub1Hour
6.  1:04.58 Nutybaconator
7.  1:06.05 oliver sitja sichel
8.  1:20.68 [email protected]
9.  DNF pizzacrust


*Mini Guildford*(21)
1.  3:46.77 tJardigradHe
2.  3:54.91 NewoMinx
3.  3:57.42 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  4:30.83 ichcubegern
5.  4:33.23 OriginalUsername
6.  5:08.93 dollarstorecubes
7.  5:19.33 MichaelNielsen
8.  5:30.12 boroc226han
9.  5:58.71 Nutybaconator
10.  6:05.22 remopihel
11.  6:25.09 Logan
12.  6:26.47 abhijat
13.  6:32.70 abunickabhi
14.  6:39.02 fun at the joy
15.  6:41.65 Antto Pitkänen
16.  6:46.91 Sub1Hour
17.  6:52.07 DesertWolf
18.  10:16.14 Brayden Adams
19.  10:44.15 PingPongCuber
20.  13:06.34 oliver sitja sichel
21.  DNF riz3ndrr


*Redi Cube*(15)
1.  9.59 dollarstorecubes
2.  10.69 Trig0n
3.  14.36 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  14.44 cuberkid10
5.  15.64 OriginalUsername
6.  16.42 Sean Hartman
7.  17.36 BradenTheMagician
8.  20.50 Logan
9.  22.05 trav1
10.  23.33 ichcubegern
11.  23.95 Sub1Hour
12.  25.16 abunickabhi
13.  25.36 NathanaelCubes
14.  30.17 oliver sitja sichel
15.  31.82 Rollercoasterben


*Master Pyraminx*(6)
1.  22.97 Ontricus
2.  29.09 Zeke Mackay
3.  32.19 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  36.93 Natanael
5.  38.57 abunickabhi
6.  1:01.66 dollarstorecubes



*Contest results*(198)
1.  1315 Sean Hartman
2.  1169 OriginalUsername
3.  1097 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1084 ichcubegern
5.  990 dollarstorecubes
6.  894 NewoMinx
7.  888 asiahyoo1997
8.  883 boroc226han
9.  864 jancsi02
10.  860 JakubDrobny
11.  838 mihnea3000
12.  826 Clément B.
13.  824 asacuber
14.  819 turtwig
15.  817 MrKuba600
16.  812 remopihel
17.  811 Nutybaconator
18.  807 JoXCuber
19.  801 Zeke Mackay
20.  799 Logan
21.  781 Sameer Aggarwal
22.  776 riz3ndrr
23.  772 fun at the joy
24.  763 DGCubes
25.  755 AlphaCam625
26.  733 MichaelNielsen
27.  720 HawaiiLife745
28.  718 tJardigradHe
29.  703 Luke Garrett
30.  686 abunickabhi
31.  684 Ontricus
31.  684 Valken
33.  678 Khairur Rachim
34.  657 typo56
35.  656 Cheng
36.  652 MCuber
37.  646 NathanaelCubes
38.  633 BradyCubes08
39.  630 BradenTheMagician
40.  614 Sub1Hour
41.  602 V.Kochergin
42.  578 jackeyguy
43.  577 redoxxy
44.  572 Rollercoasterben
45.  569 MattP98
46.  560 TipsterTrickster
47.  546 niclas.mach
48.  543 ARandomCuber
49.  541 ExultantCarn
50.  535 nevinscph
51.  527 Antto Pitkänen
52.  515 Dylan Swarts
53.  508 wuque man
54.  506 DhruvA
55.  500 MLGCubez
56.  499 Andrew_Rizo
57.  491 abhijat
58.  490 AidanNoogie
59.  485 MartinN13
60.  478 Coinman_
61.  474 [email protected]
62.  457 DesertWolf
63.  447 Alpha cuber
64.  444 Cuber2113
65.  443 zhata
66.  442 Toothcraver55
67.  436 Varun Mohanraj
68.  430 Dylan is nub
69.  425 Underwatercuber
70.  422 trav1
71.  399 Fred Lang
72.  387 Liam Wadek
72.  387 Cubeorithms
74.  384 Neb
75.  382 DiscolouredWenis
76.  381 Shadowjockey
77.  380 CorwinCubes
78.  378 João Vinicius
78.  378 Zach Clark
80.  377 Legomanz
81.  373 VIBE_ZT
81.  373 OHboi
83.  371 mikiwow123
84.  362 ThatLucas
85.  358 d2polld
86.  353 begiuli65
87.  352 M O
88.  345 BiscutDNF
89.  340 Trig0n
90.  331 Parke187
91.  326 Coneman
91.  326 GTGil
93.  324 bennettstouder
94.  321 Natanael
95.  320 SpiFunTastic
96.  317 eyeball321
96.  317 Shaun Mack
98.  304 Immolated-Marmoset
99.  288 2017LAMB06
100.  287 TheNoobCuber
101.  285 Helmer Ewert
102.  284 MarixPix
103.  279 Henry Lipka
104.  275 Brayden Adams
105.  273 scarrillo_cuber
106.  271 Koen van Aller
107.  263 thecubingwizard
108.  258 LoiteringCuber
109.  251 RapsinSix
110.  250 brad711
111.  248 Cooki348
112.  247 tavery343
113.  243 Axel Lönnstedt
114.  242 Matthew d
115.  230 pizzacrust
115.  230 xyzzy
115.  230 Dream Cubing
115.  230 speedcube.insta
119.  226 Billybong378
120.  216 oliver sitja sichel
121.  209 20luky3
122.  207 Comvat
123.  206 Abhi
124.  194 TheCubingAddict980
125.  191 ngmh
126.  190 Ian Pang
127.  188 topppits
128.  187 YoAkshYo
129.  181 RandomPerson84
130.  173 Utkarsh Ashar
130.  173 Jacck
132.  164 Keenan Johnson
133.  159 Aadil- ali
134.  158 Kejepsi
135.  157 Petri Krzywacki
136.  149 MatsBergsten
137.  146 taco_schell
138.  144 Jmuncuber
139.  142 John Benwell
140.  140 WoowyBaby
141.  134 One Wheel
142.  131 ican97
143.  130 revaldoah
144.  126 [email protected]
145.  122 fortissim2
146.  121 [email protected]
147.  118 Casper A.
148.  117 Kal-Flo
149.  116 PingPongCuber
150.  115 Triangles_are_cubers
151.  114 UnknownCanvas
151.  114 wearephamily1719
153.  103 2019DWYE01
154.  98 Deadloxz
155.  95 Isaac Latta
156.  93 InlandEmpireCuber
156.  93 SonofRonan
158.  90 Poketube6681
159.  89 mhcubergamer
160.  85 BenGotts
161.  84 Thelegend12
162.  83 T1_M0
163.  81 read
164.  67 freshcuber.de
165.  64 toinou06cubing
166.  61 colegemuth
167.  60 Lvl9001Wizard
168.  51 obelisk477
169.  46 Alexis1011
169.  46 jakgun0130
171.  44 sigalig
171.  44 daniel678
173.  42 HooverCuber
174.  41 xbrandationx
175.  40 Keroma12
176.  39 [email protected]
177.  38 Kit Clement
177.  38 Pratyush Manas
179.  37 Theo Leinad
179.  37 audiophile121
179.  37 SoaringAscent
182.  35 MarkA64
183.  33 bgcatfan
184.  31 irontwig
185.  30 J6642
186.  29 Vraj95Soni
187.  28 RyuKagamine
188.  27 Bogdan
189.  26 hyperbannanas
190.  25 Jack314
190.  25 Smiles
192.  24 dnguyen2204
193.  17 PetrusQuber
194.  12 epride17
194.  12 parkertrager
196.  8 noobycube
197.  5 matt boeren
198.  4 SpeedCubeReview


----------



## Deadloxz (Nov 19, 2019)

Oh yay I did decently well in 2x2 getting a sub 4 average. 3x3 not at all, but at least it was sub 24.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2019)

198 competitors this week. And the winner for this week is number 183.

That means our winner this week is *bgcatfan!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

